# Mustang Drive-In Theatre (Canada - Sept. 2013)



## jerm IX (Sep 3, 2013)

My first visit to the Mustang Drive-In Theatre in Cavan, Ontario, was as a young teenager in the early 1990s. I couldn't tell you the name of a single movie that played on that or any subsequent visit, as I was always much more focused on the particular female in my company.

Girls, drugs and crime. Sounds like a movie tag-line, but those were my only interests during that dangerous downward spiral period of my life between the ages of twelve and sixteen. My memories are hazy, but some good times were definitely had here.

In late August of 2011, when Ninj and I pulled up in front of the Drive-In, I was a very different person with a very different tag-line.

The story continues here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/09/abandonment-issues-mustang-drive-in.html





Black and white films by jerm IX, on Flickr




Freshly popped by jerm IX, on Flickr




Ninja IX getting all buttered up by jerm IX, on Flickr




Hot Golden Topping by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4328 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4358 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4390 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4377 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4368 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4348 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4415 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4427 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4314 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats different,ace report.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 4, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Thats different,ace report.



Thanks man, I guess the drive-in is a North American thing, do they exist at all in Europe?


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2013)

jerm IX said:


> Thanks man, I guess the drive-in is a North American thing, do they exist at all in Europe?



I wouldn't say they don't exist, I'm sure there are one or two novelty ones around somewhere. But they're certainly not a thing like they are in the US, I've not ever come across one anywhere near where I am in the UK, it rains too much!


----------



## shatners (Sep 6, 2013)

Excellent... some great composition on those shots, really nicely done.


----------



## gredan (Sep 6, 2013)

Memories.
Still remember Dad taking me to see Jungle Book in the late 60's playing at the Mustang.


----------



## projectionman (Sep 6, 2013)

excellent report the century projectors are similar to the westar projectors used in the uk and the long runner spools are cinemaccanica ones and looks like premier ones great shots


----------



## peanuts (Sep 14, 2013)

jerm IX said:


> Thanks man, I guess the drive-in is a North American thing, do they exist at all in Europe?


theres one on trafford park industrial estate in manchester on moseley road


----------



## Bones out (Sep 14, 2013)

jerm IX said:


> Thanks man, I guess the drive-in is a North American thing, do they exist at all in Europe?





peanuts said:


> theres one on trafford park industrial estate in manchester on moseley road




Naa, that's some dole blaggers lounge with a 99" flatscreen who forgot to close the curtains.

Joking aside, I really like this post, excellent pictures and completly different..

Cheers for that .


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice pics and report. Amazing no one has robbed the projector.. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind words. This place has already been ransacked and vandalized by local youth.


----------



## Slammer (Oct 14, 2013)

That is amazing, it beacons and calls to explore, the pictures are really atmospheric. great work.


----------



## MrDan (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, fantastic. There's one or two near me, but they are very seasonal and are very expensive... more a one off thing to do for an experience than anything else.
Brilliant photos.
Freshly Poped Popcorn?


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks again folks.


----------

